# For all us Canadians that don't want to pay $35 shipping.



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Best Way to Change Oil - EZ Oil Drain Valve Canada oil drain for our Honda snowblowers.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good find for across Canada.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have seen those for cars and trucks I never knew they had sizes for blowers.
Are the Honda's the same size as a car?
I wouldn't trust one on my Pickup truck or car.

One would look good on my new, old Classic Snow Bird, nice and shiny, chrome.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be afraid to use it. Pretty cool.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I have seen those for cars and trucks I never knew they had sizes for blowers.
> Are the Honda's the same size as a car?
> I wouldn't trust one on my Pickup truck or car.
> 
> One would look good on my new, old Classic Snow Bird, nice and shiny, chrome.


You can get one of eBay with free shipping. It's part number is 109 when you look it up on the U.S. website.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

tinter said:


> You can get one of eBay with free shipping. It's part number is 109 when you look it up on the U.S. website.


Just realized that is a Honda number. I'm sure they have one in the size you want.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank You, I just ordered 6 of these with the intention of ordering 4 more.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Thank You, I just ordered 6 of these.


Wow, you're not playing around. I ordered one. Maybe two more after my first arrives. .


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

2004 Outlander, G6, 2 Cobalts, Husqvarna and my Yammy. They didn't know which one I needed for my Yamaha so they will ship it when they know and bill me then. Total was $60 Canadian with tax for 2. It's a must for people who do their own oil changes.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've had one on my truck since 2005. It definitely makes oil changes easier, when you have one less tool to get out and put away.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Fumoto or EZ drain?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry, fumoto. It's nearly identical though.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

These oil drain valves are great but I would always be worried that they could flip open and drain the crankcase without my knowing on applications like a car / truck where the drain is not clearly visible. On a small engine, the valve is easier to see in most situations so I would feel more at ease using them there. 

To keep from getting too messy with oil changes I have been using a Pela vacuum pump. Very fast (when the oil is warm) and and no mess. Some would argue that you can't get all of the oil out but I find that if you tilt the engine a bit you can get 99% of it out.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

A simple screw clamp or spring hose clamp is a cheap piece of insurance.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Whats the size for the snowblower? (I assume all Honda GX engines have a standard size since the threaded plug (cap filler/oil rod) is the same for GX 110 - GX200 and many others..

All I see listed on the website are Honda cars, heavy duty, industrial, RV?

thanks




tinter said:


> Best Way to Change Oil - EZ Oil Drain Valve Canada oil drain for our Honda snowblowers.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty good service, got an email asking the drain plug size for Yamaha, they will match the treads and come back with the right one or manufacture one if they don't have a match for future sales.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Whats the size for the snowblower? (I assume all Honda GX engines have a standard size since the threaded plug (cap filler/oil rod) is the same for GX 110 - GX200 and many others..
> 
> All I see listed on the website are Honda cars, heavy duty, industrial, RV?
> 
> thanks


Ez109 h, h is the one you want if you're putting a hose on the end to go out past the tracks.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tinter said:


> You can get one of eBay with free shipping. It's part number is 109 when you look it up on the U.S. website.


Would that be for my Briggs motor? 109?

I see how to find it on the site now, click products on the home page then click industrial then pick from the drop down list.

I didn't have much time yesterday and all I saw was the cars.

That chrome would look good on my Snow bird. 
It would make changing the oil a piece of cake.

Then I would have to get my Craftsman one too.
Then my Snapper ride on mower.
Then one for my push mower.
I for my air compressor.
One for my generator.

Dam, the list doesn't end I better stop here.
(I know that is spelled wrong Mr Coby7.)


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry, no. 109 is the Honda number.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Pretty good service, got an email asking the drain plug size for Yamaha, they will match the treads and come back with the right one or manufacture one if they don't have a match for future sales.


Let us know a number for the yamaha.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

As soon as Mr Smith replies.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Just a heads up to members that are purchasing the drain plug for honda snowblowers. 

To install the drain bolt on HS model blowers you'd need to do a couple of things, its not a straight forward install. 

The OEM drain bolt sits flush with the base of the engine and the engine bed, the way the EZ drain is made it has a fat lip and needs a few millimeters worth of clearance beyond the engine base. This means if installed as it is the lip of the drain bolt will protrude beyond the engine base hence causing clearance issues when the engine is installed onto the bed. 

This issue can be sorted out by shaving the base of the EZ drain, so technically a non issue. 

The O ring that sits in the channel within the drain bolt will not contact enough with the engine to make a perfect seal, you'd have to install the OEM drain bolt washer between the o ring and the engine in order to make sure the seal is perfect. 

The biggest issue that folks might have is screwing on the drain bolt while the engine sits on the engine bed. When screwing it on the drain bolts head would hinder the turns as it would touch the engine bed hence making it impossible to bolt on the drain. My engine is on my work bench so I can screw/tighten the drain onto the motor, in order to install it while the engine is still fully bolted on the chassis you'd have to undo the 4 nuts that hold the engine onto the engine belt, lift it up a tad, screw on the drain making sure it sits flush with the base and then tighten everything back. 


Onto pictures to explain a bit better. 

These pictures are taken after the base was shaved



















Notice the O ring, it only protrudes out a hair from the channel it sits in










engine drain hole, notice how it is right at the base of the motor










this is what I am talking about, the issue with trying to install the drain whilst the engine is still mounted onto the chassis










this is how the drain looks like once installed, drain bottom is flush with the engine base, image makes it seem otherwise.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I really like the concept of the EZ-Drain valve. Very convenient for quick oil changes. One question. Can a threaded plug be purchased for the discharge side of the EZ-Drain valve to prevent oil loss in the event the ball valve is accidently opened when it shouldn't be? I think adding a threaded plug to the discharge side would be cheap insurance against catastrophic failure in the event the ball valve was inadvertently opened. I'm guessing you can remove the smooth discharge tube end and replace it with a plug. Then when it's time to change the oil, swap the plug out for the discharge tube and just open the valve. Any thoughts or concerns about replacing the discharge tube with a plug? Anyone know the plug thread size for the discharge side?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or you could leave the drain hose on there and point it upwards like my Huskvarna.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The open and close lever sits in a notched area when its closed, there is spring inside the drain that keeps fair amount of tension on the lever to make sure it stays in the notch. The only way to open the valve is to push the lever up and then turn it. Unless you intentionally open it there is no way the valve would open by itself. The ball inside the valve isnt loose either, there is plenty of friction between the ball and the seat to make sure a bit of effort is required to open the valve. 

The reason why I did not hesitate to purchase the drain bolt is because I have had a fumoto variant on my car for the past 4 years without any issues .


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JnC said:


> The open and close lever sits in a notched area when its closed, there is spring inside the drain that keeps fair amount of tension on the lever to make sure it stays in the notch.


Great feedback on how the ball valve lever is engaged. Thank You! Seems pretty fool proof. If I do purchase the ball valve set-up, I might still go with a plug on the end of the ball valve. I know it's overkill, but my OCD will kick in every time I look down and see that uncovered discharge tube. That's just how my brain I'm wired....


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

If you are putting a threaded plug on the end of the ez drain, that would pretty much defeat the whole " ez drain" part. Why bother with the ez drain then?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

So, my EZ drain oil valve showed up today (ez-109h) I was pleased to see there was no shoulder on the motor side of the valve , like the one on JnC 's. Direct bolt on no grinding down the shoulder to make it work. So now it looks like a project for the weekend. May take hours hidding in the garage.


----------

